# Elmdon (Birmingham) Airport Battle Headquarters - May 2013



## Derelict-UK (May 17, 2013)

I have wanted to see this for years, it's nothing much but as it's on the other side of Birmingham, I don't usually go that way. Fortunately tonight I found myself driving right past it so I thought I would take a gander.

A bit of info:

Elmdon Airport (Now Birmingham Airport) was a former World War two military airfield which opened in 1939. The airfield at Elmdon was used as an Elementary Flying Training School (for 51 Group) during World War Two. 

The wartime airfield had two intersecting concrete runways and was provided with a number of Blister and Bellman type aircraft hangars as well as utilising civillian hangars. By the 1980s the site had been redeveloped as Birmingham (Elmdon) Airport, and the airfield was extended to the north west. Some of the World war two defences survive, such as this Battle Headquarters.

The BHQ was probably built in 1941- it is built to a design dated that year. The battle headquarters was constructed in concrete.

It would have been used to co-ordinate a defense of the airfield if the Germans had attacked it.


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.







*D-UK*


----------



## godzilla73 (May 18, 2013)

Great stuff D-UK. Looks like it might have been a bit less flooded than when Newage and co visited it - could you stand up in it?
Godzy


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 18, 2013)

You could stand up in the viewing area, but the tunnels were past wellie deep!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2013)

Great find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sennelager66 (May 27, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> You could stand up in the viewing area, but the tunnels were past wellie deep!



Snorkel or waders time. Very very rich photos there.


----------

